

Best Monitors for Programmers - bashevis
http://www.programmingrelief.com/best-monitors-for-programmers.php

======
cgtyoder
One important thing to note, which was mentioned in several other articles
referenced on HN over the last couple weeks - the Seiki monitor (TV) only does
30Hz at max resolution. While I haven't personally tried this, I have heard
others say this is completely unacceptable and I believe them. So just beware
of the limitations of that model.

------
b_money
I have 3 Dell U2412M 24" monitors vertically oriented. They get the job done.

